# Bailey Fest 2012 WorldKayak.com Photo and Video Contest



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey folks... send your pics and videos to Don and World Kayak. We will vote and the best pics and videos of the fest, and winners will take home some nice prizes that World Kayak has lined up. 

I loved the photo / video posts we got last year, and wanted to do something more with it this year. Big thanks to Don and World Kayak for developing the photo / video contest.

Also, the photos and videos submitted will also be used to update the website and to help share the good times we had at Bailey Fest with the rest of the community, our sponsors, and whoever else is searching around on the internet. 

Thanks for the support! May the best photo win!


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*World Kayak Bailey Fest 2012 Contest is Up and Running*

The Bailey Fest 2012 Photo and video contest is up and running. Check out some of the early entries. Please keep your submissions coming. You can PM me here and I'll send you my email. Or, check out the other posts.


We have some great prizes from some outstanding companies: Chaco, Shred Ready, Mountain Kahki, Five Ten, Astral, IR, World Kayak, Smith, Kokatat, and more. The prize packs are going to be PHAT. 

Denver » Archive » Bailey Fest 2012 World Kayak Video/ Photo HERE


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

I mean, I've never been, but I thought baileyfest was a kayaking and rafting event? After looking at those photos I'm wondering if there wasn't an entire devoted group of whitewater swimmers? And Tom wasn't even there!
Joe


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Hmmmm, i heard there was a good pic of josh Heise at mystery eddy out there....I don't know if its prize worthy bit should probably be posted anyway; )


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Astute observation Joe. There was an entire dedicated class of paddlers who accidentally found themselves boatless. There are some classic shots in there. I saw the riverboarder. He nailed the boof on the right boof move above and bounced off the rocks vigorously on the last drop.

I witnessed the shredder video line in person as well. Pretty entertaining piton to double ejection. 

Keep em coming folks. I know there are a ton more videos and pics out there. Send them in. I'm hoping to use a bunch of them to help put together a promo to get even more folks on board with bailey fest next year, so you are chipping in for the team when you send it stuff.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

How do you swim over the last drop of supermax, the aren't any holes above that?


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> How do you swim over the last drop of supermax, the aren't any holes above that?


What's really amazing is how a dude that shows up one time to swim Bailey Fest can talk so much shit. You sure you're not from Casper?


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Lots of ways to swim the last drop in supermax. Most swam at the crux after some form of going left, usually upside down, and into the undercut. I also saw someone swim out of the ledge hole above tampax, but you can usually get out there if someone is heads up and helps grab you. Rafts can throw people in the water at any time, which makes the raft spectating at supermax awesome.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

deepsouthpaddler said:


> Lots of ways to swim the last drop in supermax. Most swam at the crux after some form of going left, usually upside down, and into the undercut. I also saw someone swim out of the ledge hole above tampax, but you can usually get out there if someone is heads up and helps grab you. Rafts can throw people in the water at any time, which makes the raft spectating at supermax awesome.


Nice, its a pretty safe carnage spot. love it!


----------



## Rez072 (Apr 21, 2008)

I would like to properly second Edna's request to get the Mystery Eddy swim / Huckin' Heise photo posted.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

The angry mob wants to see Heise carnage! 

Tom, I agree that the bottom of supermax is a pretty safe carnage spot, especially if you have gear catchers and ropes at the bottom pool. The last drop of tampax looks like a good tube slide.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Rez072 said:


> I would like to properly second Edna's request to get the Mystery Eddy swim / Huckin' Heise photo posted.


Alternatively, please post pictures of Huckin' Heise's hot mom in granny panties... and dipping her toes in chocolate (if you don't mind indulging me a bit).


----------



## teletumbler (Jun 2, 2005)

Really Kevin? Chocolate toes and granny panties...I'm not sure I can look you in the eye anymore.


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*STFUB BF12 Wiskey Speaking*

The site has been updated and is current. Which means SEND ME YOUR STUFF! MTsUrF AT GeeMail dotComm

We got more prizes than people and Ian's going to whole bunch of women's stuff. 

PS. You can always refresh us as to why you think said pic rules the roost. Bug you friends to edit their stuff, get it uploaded and send me the links.


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Sweet Pics*

Sweet pictures and videos are starting to come in. Remember that it's free to enter. So send me your video links and photos. Sept. 15th is the cutoff for enteries. 

Checkout what we have so far:

Denver » Archive » Bailey Fest 2012 World Kayak Video/ Photo HERE

http://regions.worldkayak.com/denver/2012/08/31/bailey-fest-2012-world-kayak-video-photo-here/


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Some really good pics!

Don, send me the decoder ring for the late night posts!


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

The swimmer leading the orange boat is the hands down winner. Lounge chair position over last ledge is a strong second.


----------



## Miller Time (Apr 3, 2009)

Dave Frank said:


> The swimmer leading the orange boat is the hands down winner. Lounge chair position over last ledge is a strong second.


The lady who broke her jaw deserves to win something...


----------



## Rez072 (Apr 21, 2008)

Yea she does. Send her a full face.

On another note, I would like to see the rafts slaying the Supermax beast represented. Can anyone cough up a good one?

Plus the high-liners slack-lining over the middle of the rapid were pretty awesome...


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*World Kayak/Bailey Fest 2012 Contest*

Denver » Archive » Bailey Fest 2012 World Kayak Video/ Photo HERE

The entries are closed. Thank you - Come Again.

I'm trying to get the last few photos up, but I'm running out of room alloted for one page. 

We do have a Winner already!!! Josh Mack send me your shipping address. By far no one else was more photographed or filmed. How many laps did you run?

I'll get a poll running on this page later in the week. Keep checking back.


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

Add this video to the list it's not letting me show it on the page. 

Bailey Fest 2012 on Vimeo


----------



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

Thanks Don! Seems like the photographer (John Baker I think) should get some credit rather than the guy who ran the rapid a couple times and then stood around talking smack all afternoon, but whatever, I'll take it. PM sent. 

PS- Baileyfest was awesome!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Congrats Josh, and nice line on Supermax! Enjoy the spoils of your victory.

To all the folks that sent in photos, and videos... Thanks!


----------



## yakr (Apr 30, 2010)

Miller Time said:


> The lady who broke her jaw deserves to win something...


I agree, if the prize from Shred Ready is a full face we should give that to Tammy. That poor girl is still eating from a straw!


----------



## yakr (Apr 30, 2010)

Then again, if we start giving out prizes to everyone who gets injured, next year we will have people head-butting rocks on purpose just for free swag. Ian, what would I have to break to get a free dry-top?


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

I'm confused. Photographer enters a good pic of a random dude, and said dude gets the prize? 

This is not a good method for encouraging more entries.

Everyone will run/style/swim whatever regardless. More people will shoot and enter if that is what is rewarded. Not to take anything away from JM's stylie boof.


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Dave Frank said:


> I'm confused. Photographer enters a good pic of a random dude, and said dude gets the prize?
> 
> This is not a good method for encouraging more entries.
> 
> Everyone will run/style/swim whatever regardless. More people will shoot and enter if that is what is rewarded. Not to take anything away from JM's stylie boof.


I was curious about that too.


----------



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

This is why I left Boulder!

Seriously, if the prize is a full face, send it to Tammy.

Also, feel free to send the swag to John baker. If you can find him that is. He is pretty shifty.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

What did you expect with Don running this?


----------



## yakr (Apr 30, 2010)

Maybe I am off-track, but I thought that the reason for the contest is mainly to provide Ian with some media to advertise and help grow BF, and ultimately raise more money for AW. Sure everybody likes free gear, but hopefully that isn't the only reason to submit your photos. 

- Shifty John


----------



## ChasetheWater (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm not in it for the prize, but I still think the photographer should be the winner. After all he did take the picture, overlay mack to make it look like he can boof, and submit it.


----------



## mhelm (Jun 28, 2008)

I have to agree with Dave, seeing how a lot of the photos were mine. I did the work of taking the photos and uploading them. Not to mention kayaking with my nice camera in my boat with me. Very interesting contest...


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Allrighty folks...

Photo poll post is up to vote for your favorites
http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/bailey-fest-world-kayak-photo-voting-poll-45300.html

Video poll post is up to vote for your favorties
http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/bailey-fest-world-kayak-video-voting-poll-45302.html 

Vote for your favorite. Top 3 in the polls are winners. Polls are open for a week. The photographer or videographer will be the person winning the prize. Don must really like Josh's boof, so he got a special prize this year.

The reason for the contest... World Kayak wanted to be a part of Bailey Fest... they normally do rodeo comps, so we thought this idea up for Bailey Fest. I like the stoke of seeing the photos and pics after the event. I also would like to use some of the high quality media from you guys to put up on the Bailey Fest website. We really just wanted it to be fun and get folks fired up. The prizes are a modest reward to the folks who go out of their way to take some good pics and videos for the rest of us to enjoy.

Thanks to World Kayak and Don for supporting Bailey Fest, and getting some goodies to give out to our photographers and videographers.

Thanks to the folks who submitted photos and videos! 

Let the voting commence!


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

yakr said:


> Maybe I am off-track, but I thought that the reason for the contest is mainly to provide Ian with some media to advertise and help grow BF, and ultimately raise more money for AW. Sure everybody likes free gear, but hopefully that isn't the only reason to submit your photos.
> 
> - Shifty John


I'm all for anything that supports bailey fest. It's been a great time the last 3 years and I'm already on the countdown to BF 2013. It's an interesting structure for a contest - kind of like the creature craft vs raft vs kayak skill set argument.  Muahhhhhaahahahahahahha. 

I didn't take many pics this year and regretted it! Next year, I'll be snapping away - regardless of potential prize or not. I'm going to click at mystery eddy - it seems to be collecting quite a carnage following ; ) 

How many more days til BF anyway???????!!!!!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

323 days til Bailey Fest 2013! Mark those calendars... August 9-11, 2013.

Despite our cryptic presentation on the buzz... the contest is simple. Take pics, send them in, buzzards vote, top winners take prizes.

Also, don't think too hard about reasoning here... I do most of my bailey fest planning drinking a beer while tailgate partying at the bailey takeout. I don't now what Don does when he is doing his thing with this particular contest, but suffice to say... its not any of our day jobs. 

I'd also like to point out that Bailey Fest supports all forms of water craft. We had kayaks, riverboarders, rafters, shredders, and quite a few swimmers too. Creature craft guys... bring those beasts down next year and show us how you get it done! Bailey Fest does not discriminate against any form of water craft... we just laugh when they have carnage.


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Contest*

Sorry for the confusion.

I have prize packs set up for 1st-3rd for both Video and Photo contests. I also had some extra prizes that I was going to give out at BF12, but life got in the way. So, after seeing 7 seperate entries featuring the same person. I thought it was in good taste to reward his efforts. 1st-3rd in Photo and Video you will get your prizes too after a winner is pulled from Ian's poll.

No one is making a dime off of this, and I'm not taking away anything. In fact because this is happening after the event the only way to get the prizes to you is for me to buck-up and pay all the shipping costs out of my pocket. And, I live pay check to pay check, so this is really going to suck for about a month till I can offset my losses, to an event I didn't even get to goto. For the love of the sport and a website no one in Colorado uses. Sorry, for the confusion Dave, but you're making me second guess why we should continue to push money and time towards events with this type of response.


----------



## ChasetheWater (Apr 19, 2011)

Don,

No one meant any offense, and we're especially glad you're supporting this awesome event. I'd never even been on your website, but fully checked it out due to this photo contest. The only reason anyone posted was because we we didn't understand your comment. Thanks for supporting Bailey Fest hope to see you next year.

Thanks,
Chase


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Hey, don, I didn't mean any offense either - I live in a state of confusion so naturally, I was confused. Like I said, I regretted not snapping away this year and will be snapping and submitting next year if it's still an option. 

And I absolutely hope CCs come to bailey!! Seeing all the different crafts in bailey this year was a highlight!!


323 days!!


----------

